# Made my divider! *will update as I go



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

I sealed it to the side using AQ sealant, nice and firm


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

nice job jenna.....it looks great..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Looks good. Let dry at least 24 hours and rinse a few times. Fresh sealant can drop your pH.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Is it removable or will you have a permanently divided tank? I'm guessing since sealant was mentioned it will be permanent but just checking.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Girls rock! Good job


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

no....girls do not rock sea haggie.....but they are pretty awesome....


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Lohachata you're not going to like my sand choice lol, but again its the same sand I had left over from my cycling goldfish tank so I figured id put it to good use instead of buying a whole new bag for this little tank, anywho here is the update so far...I do have plants on the way in the mail, should be here sat, 1 more anubias, 2 javas, some mint charlie and sprite for cover ...theres already an anubias and 2 moss balls in place. The filter and hood/light should also be on their way in the mail, hopefully be here soon as well.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks very nice!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it looks great jemma...


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

yep really looks great. Sand is always a great looking substrate choice IMO, especially with plants.


----------



## mikkolopez (Sep 1, 2012)

Nice. That looks good for 2 Bettas with their individual space. Assuming that it's the Betta tank in your other threads.

I have to ask though, are you using an under the sand filter bed? or a clamp on filter? I am not familiar yet with Bettas and do you need lots of filtering with them?


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

mikkolopez said:


> Nice. That looks good for 2 Bettas with their individual space. Assuming that it's the Betta tank in your other threads.
> 
> I have to ask though, are you using an under the sand filter bed? or a clamp on filter? I am not familiar yet with Bettas and do you need lots of filtering with them?


Bettas need as much filtering as any other fish really. The problem with bettas is that you can't have a strong current otherwise it will tear their fins.


----------

